# شرح كامل لـ fem مع التطبيقات على برنامح ansys



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم شرح Finite Element Method Using Ansys مع مقدمة مهمة 

الشرح رائع جداً بالتفصيل مع التبيقات من إعداد الدكتور محمد الحازمي رئيس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 

بجامعة أم القرى .

جزى الله الدكتور محمد على تعاونه معي لنشر هذه المادة في هذا المنتدى 

في المرفقات ستجدون المحاضرات الثلاث الأولى وسأرفع البقية تباعاً في الردود القادمة 

:77:

​​


----------



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاضرات الخامسة و السادسة 

من المرفقات​


----------



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاضرات السابعة والثامنة والتاسعة 


من المرفقات ​​


----------



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاضرات العاشرة والأحد عشر والإثناعشر 

من المرفقات 

:77:​


----------



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاضرة الأخيرة 


من المرفقات 


:77:​


----------



## نايف علي (4 يوليو 2009)

المحاضرة الرابعة تأخرت في رفعها لكي أتغلب على كبر الحجم فقمت بتقسيمها إلى ثلاث ملفات 

فك ضعط الملف الأول وستُجمع في ملف واحد

:10:

وكل الشكر للدكتور الفاضل محمد الحازمي 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

:20:​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (5 يوليو 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد
جعلك الله ذخراً
:75:​


----------



## نايف علي (5 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله أخي ابو العريف

شرفني ردك وتواجدك


----------



## bao1955 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لجهودكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## نايف علي (5 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله أخي bao1955

شرفني تواجدك


----------



## نايف علي (6 يوليو 2009)

يرفع للفائدة.............


----------



## anass81 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملفات ممتازة , بارك الله فيك م.نايف


----------



## نايف علي (6 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أخي الحبيب م.أنس 

آنسني ردك


----------



## بوعيشة علاوة (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (7 يوليو 2009)

رااااائع مشرفنا الغالي 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Slim7 (7 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل نايف وفي الدكتور الفاضل محمد الحازمي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 يوليو 2009)

_اشكرك مهندس نايف على الجهد _
_في تقسيم الملفات _
_والحقيقة حملتها اليوم واستغرق_
_ذلك وقتا _
_بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز_
_في نشر العلم والمساهمة فيه._
_جزاك الله الف خير._


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (7 يوليو 2009)

:75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75:


جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا يجاهدون فى سبيل الله


:20::20::20::20: :20::20::20::20: :20::20::20::20: :20::20::20::20:


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ودمت بخير .

البغدادي


----------



## عز الاسلام (12 يوليو 2009)

الفففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## نايف علي (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير إخواني على ردودكم ودعواتكم التي تؤنس النفس 

وفقكم الله جميعاً ويسر لنا ولكم نشر العلم والمعرفة والإستفادة منهما


----------



## زيد العراقي (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دلير عبيد (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
بـــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo292001 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود، أريد فقط منك تطبيقات على الأنسيس في مجال المتكونات laminate composites and sandwich


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lawlaw (20 يوليو 2009)




----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (22 يوليو 2009)

جهد طيب جدا جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (23 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً أخي الكريم **حياك الله أخي*


----------



## المهندس يحيى (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## sam19815050 (25 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fadi kabes (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي لكريم و باك الله فيك


----------



## زيد العراقي (30 يوليو 2009)

الف شكروبارك الله بيك


----------



## نايف علي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارككم المولى جميعاً


----------



## سعد ناهي (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على جهودكم الرائعه وحيا الله القائمين


----------



## روزانا (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ... قمت بتنزيل الملفات ..


----------



## EHSAN020 (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزالك الله خيراً............................


----------



## hassanengno (10 أغسطس 2009)

الله يسعدك دنيا وآخرة ويزيد علم ونور
[email protected]


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان اعماللك


----------



## defo (28 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## عمر7 (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## الكاظمي علي (30 أغسطس 2009)

اود مساعده في تعديلdigtal ring spanerبالاضافه لpower house system


----------



## qu_mech_eng (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي، وفي ميزان حسناتك أنت والدكتور الفاضل إن شاء الله


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررر


----------



## فتوح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نايف
وأسجل شكري وتقديري للدكتور محمد باشرحيل فجزاه الله خيرا فقد تكرم ودلني على هذا الموضوع
والدال على خير كفاعله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي 
موضوع متميز جدا


----------



## Securitysuite (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً

شرفني تواجدكم


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على ذلك المجهود ولكن اخى العزيز اين البرنامج وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## تمسوح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم نرجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل الحفارة


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز .................للرفع ......


----------



## lady beauty (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## اسيل البياتي (2 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخي


----------



## sami280 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## moustafa afify (8 يناير 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد
جعلك الله ذخراً
:75:​


----------



## jundi (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## خالد1390 (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخ نايف ووفقك لمرضاته


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng .magda (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abuahmedali (14 فبراير 2010)

الشكر واجب لكم جميعأ ... وشكر خاص للدكتور الحازمي ..

واضح ان التطبيقات تمت علي الأصدار 7 من البرنامج الخطير ansys 

اتمني من الأخوان اصحاب الخبرة في تشغيل هذا البرنامج اعادة التطبيق علي الأصدار الأخير

الأصدار رقم ansys 12 حيث يوجد فرق واختلاف كبير ...

مع اطيب التحيات الطيبات
​


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتير اخي الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير إخواني الفضلاء

ومرحباً بكم جميعاً


----------



## أبوجهاد 101 (16 مارس 2010)

رفع الله قدرك كما رفعت لنا هذه الملفات
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمت


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ALI.ANAS (11 مايو 2010)

*Ali.anas*

شكرا جزيلا على كل الذي قدمتوه لنا في ما يتعلق ببرنامج الانسيس ولكن ارجو منكمان توفروا لنا فيديوهات باللغة العربية الفصحى لان ماموجود في المنتديات هو بلهجات مختلفة وغير واضحة مع الامتنان والدعاء لكم بالخير والتوفيق​


----------



## دنيا العجائب (11 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## bmohamed (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع و جعله في ميزانك.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 يوليو 2010)

عمل بديع
تسلم على هذا الانجاز
بورك في عملك
مع التقدير


----------



## علي الفاضلي (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## مؤيد توفيق (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً والله يبارك فيك


----------



## سفيان الجميلي (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور حبي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الدعبو (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ففي مثلك قيل
سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكن بها صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا
جزيت خيرا


----------



## alshahied (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ahwazy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## نايف علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

حياكم الله إخواني جميعاً

سررت بتواجدكم ودعواتكم 

أتمنى لكم الاستفادة دوماً


----------



## احمد الدعبو (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aburawan (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله افضل الجزاء


----------



## a_gamal (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جميع المسلمين


----------



## hussein74 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الحالجهد الكبير


----------



## frindly heart (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر ليك يابشهمندس نايف

وجعله الله زخرا لك في دنياك واخرتك انت واحبابك اجمعين


----------



## محمد رياض طه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

خالص تحياتى لجميع أعضاء النتدى
عضو جديد


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجزى الله الدكتور محمد الحازمي خيراً


----------



## ahmad awad jrer (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو كتيــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الرجا (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اليك اخي على هذا المجهود جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## dhaferb (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*حياك الله أخي
dhafer tunisie 
*


----------



## hady511 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## Eng.Najib (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## eng.yahya (4 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## memo star (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maher10 (5 مايو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 مايو 2011)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر يأخ نايف


----------



## khalili18 (13 يونيو 2011)

*thank you to much 
but i looking for civilfem 13 if someone get it please*​


----------



## hglsgl (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## khalili18 (14 يونيو 2011)

thank you to much


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (30 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً أخي الكريم*


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sam19815050 (28 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## rj.civileng (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafatel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## omer musa (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً أخي ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى
​


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت الجنة على هذا المجهود الرائع ياطيب
تقبل تحياتي ومروري
اخول ابو هاجر العراقي​


----------



## mohammed abusial (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد الكبير


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودك الرائعة


----------



## welly76 (15 يناير 2012)

khalili18 قال:


> *thank you to much *
> 
> 
> *but i looking for civilfem 13 if someone get it please*​


 Alslamaleekom .... 15days im looking for that CivilFem 13 64bit but did not find even ver 12.1 64 bit
if you found any of them let me know because i need it very very very urguntly im doing a project for prestress concrete please help help help ... thank you


----------



## gomaaha74 (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (22 يناير 2012)

would you please send for somthing about mechanical design


----------



## rj.civileng (22 فبراير 2012)

هل يوجد ملفات لهذا البرنامج تتعلق بنمذجة البيتون المسلح
مع الشكر


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalili18 (4 مارس 2012)

انت كبير والله


----------



## amine3mth (6 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Muataz.M (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وعمل يشكر عليه فعلا مبين انو متعووب عليه


----------



## mustafatel (20 مارس 2012)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## akramsh (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير .. والعمل الممتاز


----------



## الزناتى خليفه (2 أبريل 2013)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## essamessam28855 (2 أبريل 2013)

ممتاز جدا @@@@@@@@@@ شكرا


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا :30:
و احسنت اخي بارك الله في عمرك :75::84:


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## jehad_15568 (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable FBPhotoZoom


----------



## رجل الصناعة (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جمعة طلبة (21 أكتوبر 2013)

كلكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم..


----------



## معالج انظمه (30 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد حارث الكربولي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الله يرحم والديكم هل يوجد شرح باللغه العربيه ؟؟


----------



## uranus (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً أخي


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

thanx


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا أخي


----------

